# Duda en animación con Matlab



## Alekvasb (Ago 17, 2009)

Buen día.

Estoy haciendo proyecto también y quería consultarles sus opiniones.

Hay 6 sensores en las extremidades inferiores de una persona (1tobillo, 1 rodillas, 1 Cadera 3 por cada pierna), esos sensores son acelerometros y generan un archivo de texto con información de los ángulos del movimiento...

Entonces a mi me pasan ese archivo de texto y con ese archivo tengo que hacer lo siguiente:

1. Abrir el Archivo desde Matlab. (Segun mis pruebas no tan complicado, mis pruebas son con tres columnas y 5 valores c/u, no los 8.000 que me generaría el archivo de texto, pero asumo que será lo mismo, ¿cierto?)

2. Realizar el proceso matematico para reconstruir el movimiento con la información de los angulos, hay empieza lo complicado, todaviá no me definen que formato tendrá en archivo .txt pero leí que Matlab únicamente acepta grados en Radianes.

3.Graficar ese movimiento de nuevo para analisis posterior...


Mis preguntas e inquietudes:

1. Qué tan complicado les suena esto?
2.Pensamos en Matlab porque hemos visto un trabajo muy parecido a lo que queremos hacer en Internet...
En goo gle está como SIMULACIÓN MECÁNICA DE UN ROBOT HUMANOIDE EN MATLAB I parte, es muy bueno explicado detalladamente y no parece tan complicado.
3. En ese trabajo hablan de la libreria Simmechanics que permite modelar sistemas mecanicos, ¿saben si se puede conseguir esa libreria por otro lado que no sea de matlab?.
4. En caso de no tener esa libreria, ¿Es muy dificil representar la secuencia de animación?, y si la tuviera, ¿se puede hacer el link o enlace a la información tratada desde Matlab?.
5. Pensamos que en matlab es más fácil que en otros programas com Labview, C++, Visual c++, 3dMax y demás, ¿será más fácil con otro software?


Agradezco sus comentarios y aportes, y haber leido todo, se que estaba largo...

Gracias.


----------

